# Powdered Milk



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah, I know, yuck! but I have been wondering, if say the electricity goes, and if you don't own milking cows, or have friends that do. How long is milk going to last? I know a lot of people store water, but is that water going to taste as good as what you have now? I know, better than dying of thirst, but perhaps powdered milk is starting to not be so yuckie now? I haven't seen anyone write anything about storing powered milk, maybe I just missed it? Anyway, any thoughts about powdered milk?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Powdered milk, 'specially powdered whole milk works good. If properly stored it will last a long time.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I should get some myself...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A cheap something to put away is generic corn flakes, sugar, & powdered milk. Not the best tasting but it is food.

I also have powdered milk put up for baking.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When my son was an infant, he couldn't tolerate whole milk. A friend suggested powdered milk (no fat). When freshly made, it sucked, as far as taste. But allowed to sit in the fridge for 24 - 30 hours, the taste was more than tolerable. I have it in my stores, just in case.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

Yes it needs to be mixed and let set and it gets better. I have a nice bucket full. I have used it recently for mac and cheeze when I was out of milk recently and didnt want to run to town. (15 minutes one way)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Google is your friend. You will find reviews on all the brands, as well as storage life, etc.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I actually made mac & cheese with it just a month ago. I had a half glass mixed up left. I had added more powder to the water than directed, and I thought it wasn't bad. Made the M&C a little sweeter, I thought. I got the fat free, thinking it wouldn't go rancid as fast. I could drink it, if there was nothing else. I've tasted worse things... Castor oil.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have 7 or 8 four pound boxes of it stored. I was flipping through one of Mrs Inor's home cheese making books two days ago and noticed you can even use it for making some of the soft cheeses - Ricotta and such. I suppose if you put enough salt in it, it would not suck too bad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I grew up with powdered milk. I would rather go without than drink it. If you have water for powdered milk there is no reason to have it.
I make bread using just water, flour, a bit of salt and sourdough starter. It is good bread and by modifying the amount of flour I can make flap jacks, buiscuits, cornbread, and muffins. No milk needed. 
Don't get me wrong, I like cereal as much as anyone but it will taste the same with just water as it does with powdered milk. When I left home I swore I would never have anything but whole milk in my house. I've "got milk" until the SHTF. I drink a lot of water, juice, coffee, and sometimes milk but the only thing I need is the water.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Nestles Nido powdered whole milk is very good IMHO. Look for it in places that cater to Mexicans.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have powdered milk back stocked but only in cans with a 20 years shelf life as it is not something I use enough to rotate the stock.

I have had milk goats before and they are easy to keep and give quite a lot of milk. We got rid of them after most of my 5 children left home because we didn't need that much milk anymore, they product 1-2 gallons of milk a day.

It's also a pain to be tied down milking twice a day.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Adding a little condensed milk helps the flavor a lot.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

My thoughts exactly, MrsInor! We store powdered and condensed. Not crazy about the taste, but they'll do in a pinch (may be a really long pinch but none the less, they'll do!).


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I only use Nido to cook with. I can't tell any difference between it and fresh whole milk.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Powdered milk, whole or skim, is a good protein source.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I keep powdered and condensed both. It's in a dark, cool place with ventilation. I guess that's about as good as I can get for "proper storage".


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I only buy the whole powdered milk because it works for baking. When I buy a box, I break it down into quart jars & vacseal the lid on.

And BTW, you can freeze whole milk.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

How odd the timing of this resurected thread, lol. Last weekend I went on a food buying spree, but the one thing I did not find was "whole" powdered milk, only found skim or fat free. I can get Nido just about everywhere here though.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

great idea. Never though of powdered milk.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone have any comments on powdered/dehydrated Whey milk?


----------

